# Thermaltake Litepower 700W 12V PSU



## aymenkid (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a question whether the Thermaltake Litepower 700WATT 12V PSU be able to power up my computer? Here are my specs:

*Processor*:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8Ghz

*Mobo*:
ASUS AM3 AMD 890GX SATA 6Gb/s 

*Case*:
Cooler Master HAF 922

*Memory*: 
Mushkin 4GB (2x2GB) Silverline

*Hard drive*:
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3Gb/s

*Graphics Card*: 
Sapphire Toxic Radeon HD 5850 1GB 256-bit CrossfireX support card.

*Optical drive*:
LG DVD Writer 24X SATA

*Monitor*:
Asus Black 21.5'' 5ms Widescreen full HD 16x9

*OS*:
Windows 7 Ultimate 

And a Cooler Master 80mm Long life sleeve bearing CPU cooler.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

While it may pull it, I would reecommend a much better power supply for you like this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...sair_750w_power_supply-_-17-139-006-_-Product


----------



## aymenkid (Aug 3, 2010)

The really bad thing, they don't sell any Corsair PSU's here in the GCC or I just havent seen them on sale. That's one good PSU though. Do you know any site that sells that PSU which has international shipping? I live in such an unknown island - Bahrain.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Do they by any chance sell Seasonic power supplies. They are the best you can purchase anywhere and they make most of the Corsair units. Seasonic is all I use in my personal computers.

Do they by any chance have the Thermaltake "Toughpower" series, they are a very good supply?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i always have problems finding products in the middle east

this one wants me to order from their aussie site will no t let me look at anything without creating an account

http://www.computronestore.com/_e/ssdept/001-006/login.asp?st=1


----------

